
New App That Makes Reading On-Screen Easier - gnicholas
http://www.thetakeaway.org/story/eureka-moment-makes-reading-easier/
======
gnicholas
For more info on the science behind the tech, see the recent writeup in The
Atlantic, which includes interviews with vision and reading researchers.
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/a-bett...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/a-better-
way-to-read/482127/)

